# ECU pinout diagram: professionals only



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

For the 84-89 Z31s. Can't find any in the search.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bump. You guys with factory manuals should be able to answer this.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey sucka, why didnt you just ask me when you were talking to me- I told you I just got one. What do you need to know dude?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Hey sucka, why didnt you just ask me when you were talking to me- I told you I just got one. What do you need to know dude?


I actually forgot about this thread. Found it lounging on 2nd page.  
I forget what I needed the pinout diagram for , but I'm sure it'll come to mind. I just need to know what each wire goes to. I remember a few people asking about that as well , some guy was trying to hook up a S-AFC? Maybe that was you , I dunno.
Well , you could just send me a copy of your factory manual there , big guy.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah that was me dude, hey did you get the diagrams that I sent you yet? They shouldve gotten there by now- DUDE IM RUNNING 9 PSI NOW !!!!! Its kick ass- all I hear is psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssh


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah that was me dude, hey did you get the diagrams that I sent you yet? They shouldve gotten there by now- DUDE IM RUNNING 9 PSI NOW !!!!! Its kick ass- all I hear is psssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssh



Hmm got nothing yet but mail is either super slow or super fast around here. Oh yeah , baby's coming today.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

AWESOME! Talk to you in like 2 weeks man! Youre going to so damn busy youll never be on here hahaha


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> AWESOME! Talk to you in like 2 weeks man! Youre going to so damn busy youll never be on here hahaha


 Oh , I'll be on here.  And why 2 weeks , you going on vacation?


----------

